# Mesa/Boogie 4x12 vs 2x12



## Manhell (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey there, I got a chance to get a Mesa 2x12 and I was wondering how different it is from a normal rectifier 4x12.

the only 2x12 I tried were a framus and a hiwatt and both don't have the "hummpff" of the 4x12.

I would like you to advice me on this due to my small experience with 2x12

thanks folks 

BTW I have a Mesa/Boogie Road King I head


----------



## guitarfishbay (Feb 12, 2013)

To my ears the Recto 2x12 is the best metal 2x12 going, but it doesn't sound like a 4x12 in the room.

I have a Blackstar S1412, which is basically a Recto 4x12 clone. I can tell you it is a load more chunky and powerful sounding than the Recto 2x12, but by the same token one weighs 50kg and is huge and one weighs less than 30kg and takes up half the space in the car.

The Mesa 2x12 does have great bass response for a 2x12 though, but doesn't quite have the 'size' of tone as a 4x12. It does sound fantastic miced though. I enjoy owning both! 

IMO of course, hope it helps


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 12, 2013)

Depends on what speakers are in it as well. One of my guitarists uses a Dual Rec into a Mesa 2x12 with 200 watt EVM12L's in it. I was blown away that it actually held it's own against a Stiletto half-stack (Recto 4x12....with V30's I believe). Same thing goes for his MarkIV combo + 1x12, same speakers in those and it's just as powerful as the 4x12.

And dude, they play fucking loud. Way too fucking loud......but it sounds fucking great!


----------



## Manhell (Feb 12, 2013)

Well as I said my experience is small in terms of 2x12, today I tried a Hiwatt with Fane speakers and it has almost no bass response.

I play 8 string with Bareknuckles on it and I really need that bass response like when you do that B chord and mute the strings and the sound goes like a depth charge like "Bouuhmmm" it is really nice.

Will a Mesa 2x12 Do that? Ola Englund for ex. gets some serious tones out of a 2x12.

Speaker are V30, I like then so far.


----------



## lemeker (Feb 12, 2013)

Yes, you can get the "serious tones" your looking for from a Mesa 2x12. I find I have to actually roll back on the bass a bit when I play my 7's.


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 13, 2013)

I have both the recto 2x12 and the oversized 4x12. The 2x12 can definitely hold it's own. I find the 4x12 has a ton of mids and less highs over the 2x12. Surprisingly I didn't find it to have that much more bass. The 2x12 will be a bit buzzier and thin sounding, but with a bit of tweaking, you can get them to sound pretty similar.


----------



## guitarfishbay (Feb 13, 2013)

Kwirk said:


> I have both the recto 2x12 and the oversized 4x12. The 2x12 can definitely hold it's own. I find the 4x12 has a ton of mids and less highs over the 2x12. Surprisingly I didn't find it to have that much more bass. The 2x12 will be a bit buzzier and thin sounding, but with a bit of tweaking, you can get them to sound pretty similar.



Yeah the Recto 2x12 is the full depth of a 4x12 so gets a great bass response. Compared to less deep 2x12s such as a 1936v or a Harley Benton the difference is noticeable. The Mesa is much more chunky than the Marshall or HB cabs in my experience. Plus the castors are awesome.

The main advantage a 4x12 has is height - I find it much easier to hear myself if I use a 4x12. The Mesa 2x12 is quite low to the floor so if you have to stand right next to it the cab can be a bit hard to hear when using with a band vs a 4x12 unless you raise it up off the floor (using a flight case or stand etc). If using at home, or you can get a few feet away from the cab, or you can raise it up - no issue with the 2x12 and it will sound good.

Honestly the Recto 2x12 is a fantastic cab and very hard to beat in terms of 2x12s. They are expensive, but Mesa cabs are worth it IMO.


----------



## Rook (Feb 13, 2013)

Owned both;

Assuming same speakers, directly comparing the two I'd say the 212:
- has a woofier, subbier low end
- is more scooped
- is more direct and focused
- is half as loud (duh)
- has its mids higher up in the spectrum 
- is brighter and airier

I love the recto 412, it's my go to cab, the 212 is very average. 

Comparing the Mesa 212 to the Framus 212, it's darker, more direct, louder and deeper. Better build too.


----------



## Manhell (Feb 13, 2013)

Rook said:


> Owned both;
> 
> Assuming same speakers, directly comparing the two I'd say the 212:
> - has a woofier, subbier low end
> ...




So can I have that "BOUUMMM" when I chunck the lower strings on a Mesa 2x12? cus I'm used to that on my orange 4x12 and don't want to loose that
but a 2x12 will be more handy


----------



## 4Eyes (Feb 14, 2013)

yes, you'll be able to get that chunk from Mesa recto 2x12 horizontal cab, same with orange ppc 212. they're both pretty big and deep which will help you to get that chunky tone..


----------



## Manhell (Feb 14, 2013)

4Eyes said:


> yes, you'll be able to get that chunk from Mesa recto 2x12 horizontal cab, same with orange ppc 212. they're both pretty big and deep which will help you to get that chunky tone..


 
Ok. thanks man, I'm really seeing the advantages of a 2 2x12 rig so far, also because i use a Axe Fx and a Mesa 50/50 and I can go stereo with one 2x12 with the dry signal of the Road King and the second one with the fractal with fx.

what you guys think about this setup?


----------



## Kwirk (Feb 14, 2013)

Curious as to how you like the 50/50 with the Axe? I'm probably going to go that route when I get a power amp for my Axe.


----------



## Manhell (Feb 14, 2013)

Kwirk said:


> Curious as to how you like the 50/50 with the Axe? I'm probably going to go that route when I get a power amp for my Axe.



I got to say I was super impressed by it, so far the best power amp for the Axe.

I tryed the ART SLA 1 and I prefer the 50/50, it let's you use the power amp sims with no problem whatsoever and the built quality is awsome, the tube sockets are still out of the PCB.

great choice for a great price, I got mine for 400


----------



## Rook (Feb 15, 2013)

Manhell said:


> So can I have that "BOUUMMM" when I chunck the lower strings on a Mesa 2x12? cus I'm used to that on my orange 4x12 and don't want to loose that
> but a 2x12 will be more handy



Yes, but the 212 has more high end and less mid, its a wee bit scoopy.


----------



## AStarlitNathan (Mar 3, 2013)

I've been going back and forth about what kind of cab I want/need.

I've been thinking of getting an Avatar 212 with G12k100's (I figure it's enough wattage to handle my head and then some, and also comfortable for potential gigging with it as well)

now I know a 212 is probably a bit tighter than a 412

but how would this compare to say a 410 or 210.

also, open vs. closed back.

I'm kind of cab-retarded haha.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 3, 2013)

I can't answer the question above me but I can say that if you're looking for a 212 with some serious balls, try the Genz Benz GB212G-Flex.


----------



## budda (Mar 3, 2013)

Can you actually test out the 212 in question...? That would answer your questions.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 3, 2013)

AStarlitNathan said:


> I've been going back and forth about what kind of cab I want/need.
> 
> I've been thinking of getting an Avatar 212 with G12k100's (I figure it's enough wattage to handle my head and then some, and also comfortable for potential gigging with it as well)
> 
> ...


 
Do yourself a favor and get the Avatar 212 w/k100s (contemporary or signature).
I have it, as well as recto 212 and recto 412.
They are all three great cabs.
For home recording I like the recto 212 the best (if I only could pick one).
For jamming at home, and rehearsal portability with a huge full range I like the Avatar the best.
And if I could only take one to do show or an outdoor rehearsal, it would be the recto 412 hands down.

Pass on the open backs and 210/410 cabs IMO, not that they can't sound damned good though.


----------



## AStarlitNathan (Mar 3, 2013)

See, the avatar 212's have an open/closed converter board option for an extra $15 which I figure wouldn't be terrible for the versatility.

It mainly would be a recording rig, but the option of gigging is good too.

I just figure for $400, and essentially fully custom, it's not bad.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 3, 2013)

AStarlitNathan said:


> See, the avatar 212's have an open/closed converter board option for an extra $15 which I figure wouldn't be terrible for the versatility.
> 
> It mainly would be a recording rig, but the option of gigging is good too.
> 
> I just figure for $400, and essentially fully custom, it's not bad.


 

Yeah that conversion back isn't a bad idea at all if you want a fuller more airy sound at lower volume.


----------



## Manhell (Mar 3, 2013)

yhea, but my problem is that I live in Portugal and there's nothing like that here and I cannot try stuff.

I will not buy stuff I haven't try. also I'm sticking with the 4x12 for sure, now my question is that the Mesa Boogie recto is better for my road king than my orange 4x12


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 3, 2013)

^the recto 412 is bigger than the orange 412, but definetly not better/worse.
Since the orange is of smaller dimensions it is more comparable to mesa's traditional/stilleto (now called the recto traditional), but even then they use slightly different versions of the celestion V30.
I'd be reluctant to change for any other reason other than cosmetics really.
There'd be way more difference between either 412 and a 212 than there is difference between a traditional (orange) sized 412 and an oversize (mesa) 412 IMO.


----------

